# Sulphur Grove bandsaw tires



## splintergroup

I used the SG tires on an old Powermatic 154 restore. I used the tape layering technique (from the SG website) to produce the crown (the tires I used were flat).

No complaints after a number of years except the orange color kinda clashes with the PM green…


----------



## FloridaCracker

Cant say I ever had them on my saw


----------



## DrDirt

I too have these, but on my Delta X5 bandsaw. On that the Carter tires were a bad fit. The Carter tires were too narrow, leaving ~1/8-3/16 gap in the tire groove. The Orange tires fit fully.


----------

